
Using Python to generate JavaScript for creating interactive website tours - seleniumbase
https://github.com/seleniumbase/SeleniumBase/blob/master/examples/tour_examples/ReadMe.md
======
dmix
I've never seen a website tour that wasn't more of an intrusive distraction
than a helpful tool.

idk if that's because I'm impatient but I also typically want to visually
explore an interface first _before_ it all blacks out and I'm forced to look
at some random button in the top corner before I've gotten my bearings.

------
cosmotic
Interactive website tours are an indication that the thing being toured isn't
intuitive. The solution is to an unintuitive interface is to redesign the
interface, not create a modal unskippable tutorial.

I acknowledge that some interfaces may be needfully complex, in which case
this tool might be useful. However, I suspect more often than not, this tool
will enable frustrating, disorienting, and confusing tutorials to a degree
where they become even more pervasive.

~~~
oneepic
I don't think that's necessarily true. Intuitive to whom? Lots of people have
trouble with interfaces that seem intuitive to developers...

~~~
unnouinceput
Devs live in their world most of the time. I had this problem as well when I
was younger. I got cured very easy by employing 2 tactics:

1- Talk to your users. Watch them using your interface. Ask them what can be
improved.

2- When direct access to users is impossible (one example can be: your work
goes to another software company which in turn has access to those users) then
you use it. Start making at least 100 entries using your interface, that
should cure you really fast of your ivory tower. You might lose 2 or 3 hours
but trust me, your interface design will improve ten-fold.

------
nickthemagicman
Does Python generate ES5 code for maximum compatibility?

Or does the Python generate the Typescript which is transpiled to ES6 which is
then transpiled to ES5 for browser compatibility and the SASS is transpiled to
base CSS templates for browser compatibility as well?

What if I'm using web assembly to generate my Python which generates the JS
which transpiles to Typescript then to ES6 then to ES5?

I'm a big fan of how flexible all of our web language API's are!

Someone should make one language that transpiles down to Javascript AND Python
AND Ruby AND Erlang even! Then you could code in ALL languages with just one
language!

Like a terraform for programming languages.

~~~
excessive
> Someone should make one language that transpiles down to Javascript AND
> Python AND Ruby AND Erlang even!

Well, not every language, but Haxe has you pretty well covered:

[https://haxe.org/documentation/introduction/compiler-
targets...](https://haxe.org/documentation/introduction/compiler-targets.html)

~~~
nickthemagicman
I SOMEHOW KNEW IT WOULD EXIST!

------
cabaalis
It appears this can go a long way for building training to teach new
employees/etc how to interact with internal tooling.

